# Bad Bolt or Just The Way Tivo Is?



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Almost three weeks ago I had an issue where my Bolt would try to record things on a certain channel, but it would just be gray screen when you watched the recording. You could watch that channel live. It required a reboot.

Last night it was a similar but different problem. Only some of the 1Ps were actually showing in the To Do list, and when I noticed it I had already missed one program. They were showing as "double checks" in the guide, but not showing up on the To Do list. Again rebooting solved the problem.

Is this sort of reliability typical for Tivo now? Ten years ago my DTivo was very reliable, but so far this is not acceptable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I've only had it a couple weeks but my Bolt has been 100% so far.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I've only had it a couple weeks but my Bolt has been 100% so far.


FWIW, my first problem was after roughly 3 weeks. So seemingly it's about every 3 weeks.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

That is not typical, especially the last problem. The first problem could be due to something else.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've been using Bolts since launch and have never seen a gray screen when watching a recording.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I've been using Bolts since launch and have never seen a gray screen when watching a recording.


How about my other issue--missed recordings?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> How about my other issue--missed recordings?


I don't recall any missed recordings from my One Passes.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Are you OTA or Cable? I'm OTA and not seen any of those issues.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

aspexil said:


> Are you OTA or Cable? I'm OTA and not seen any of those issues.


Cable. I've had the Cablecard for at least 8 years, and it worked flawlessly in my HDHR Prime. It did need to be re-paired for the Tivo, but seems like every three weeks I get an issue. Not clear at all it's related to Cablecard--and most likely it isn't since I could watch stuff live on those channels both times.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> Last night it was a similar but different problem. Only some of the 1Ps were actually showing in the To Do list, and when I noticed it I had already missed one program. They were showing as "double checks" in the guide, but not showing up on the To Do list. Again rebooting solved the problem.


Did it show anything for the episode that was missed in History?

Do you have a Tuning Adapter?

Scott


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> Did it show anything for the episode that was missed in History?
> 
> Do you have a Tuning Adapter?
> 
> Scott


I'll have to go back and look, but since the ones I caught weren't showing up in the to do list, I doubt it.

No TA.


----------

